# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Prestanak dojenja i zamjena za majčino mlijeko

## Destiny child

Bebač ima 16 mjeseci i dojim ga prije spavanja, a preko noći on traži još 2-3 puta. Čini mi se da mlijeka imam možda za jedan podoj, a sve ostalo mi se čini samo kao nacicavanje jer uopće nemam osjećaj da nešto teče iz cice, a on vuče li ga vuče.
Zato sam počela ozbiljno počela razmišljati da mu počnem davati neko drugo mlijeko kako bih mu nadoknadila potrebe za kalcijem. Koja količina mu je potrebna?

----------


## klara

Mislim da je dovoljno velik za kravlje mlijeko ili jogurt. Ali to ne znači da trebaš prestati dojiti ili da nema mlijeka. Sigurno ima, samo je ponuda i potražnja već toliko uhodana da ništa ne osjetiš. 
Moja curica doji isto 2-3 puta na dan(noć), ja imam osjećaj da su cike prazne, ali itekako čujem da guta.

----------


## mandy

mojem je malcu 18 mjeseci,doji pred spavanje po danu i nekoliko puta po noći. isto mi se čini da ponekad nema ništa,osjetim kao da samo "žulja" bradavicu (i strašno mi je neugodno) a i on skuži i stalno viče "dluga,dluga", pa tako malo vuče iz jedne, pa druge, opet prve, dok ne vidi da nema i onda se ljuti. ali on ne želi kravlje mlijeko ni jogurte, iako sam mu probavala jogurt podvaliti sa voćnim kašicama. ne znam kad prestane dojiti da li je neophodno za razvoj da pije mlijeko, posebno ovo iz tetrapaka? probavala sam i sa AD.

----------


## sasa

Ovo i mene zanima. Prestala sam dojiti prije 4 dana, dijete ima 15 mjeseci, ne mislim joj uvoditi adaptirano, kravlje ne pije, ali konzumira dosta jogurta, sira i mlijecnih proizvoda... Jel to dovoljno?

----------


## laumi

> Ovo i mene zanima. Prestala sam dojiti prije 4 dana, dijete ima 15 mjeseci, ne mislim joj uvoditi adaptirano, kravlje ne pije, ali konzumira dosta jogurta, sira i mlijecnih proizvoda... Jel to dovoljno?


u slučaju kad dijete jede jogurt i ostale mliječne proizvode, mlijeko mu nije potrebno
ja bih rekla da je ovo vaše dovoljno

----------


## sasa

Hvala laumi!

----------


## VeraM

Podizem .
Isto me zanima ali s djetetom od godinu dana. Jos dojimo prije dnevnog i nocnog spavanja i nocu. Necu je na silu jos skidati, neka prode godina u par mjeseci jer mi postaje naporno. Najesen ce u jaslice da jutarnje sisanje prije spavanja ce morati izbaciti. Sad recimo da kroz par mjeseci prestane, treba li joj obrok samog mlijeka jos?

----------


## zutaminuta

Pa ne u principu. Dohrana kao dohrana prelazi u hranu. Nego, a što fali bilo kojem običnom domaćem mlijeku?

----------


## Kaae

Nikome ne treba obrok bilo kakvog mlijeka, bilo kakve zivotinje. Sve sto se nalazi u kravljem/kozjem/magaracem/devinom... mlijeku, moze se jednako tako unijeti u organizam kroz drugu, raznoliku hranu. 

Ako je kravlje mlijeko dio prehrambenih navika obitelji, slobodno u to ukljucite i dijete -- kod bebe ispod godine dana, bitno je da se obrok majcinog mlijeka (ili AD-a, ako je dijete na dohrani) ne zamjenjuje kravljim ili drugim zivotinjskim mlijekom. Ako obitelj inace ne pije mlijeko ili iz bilo kojeg razloga ne zelite da ga dijete pije, kao sastavni dio obroka, nikom nista. Uopce nije nuzno.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mnoge su stvari jednostavno ukusnije napravljene na mlijeku. Sada, da ne ispadne kao nagovaranje na konzumaciju (iako, u RH je mlijeko uglavnom široko konzumirano), kako ćeš napraviti šnenokle bez mlijeka? Možda može na nekom biljnom, ali sumnjam.

Uglavnom gledam da kada dijete pije onda pije čistu vodu. Ali ako ne pije jede sve. Doduše, u zadnje vrijeme joj dam guc kokosovog mlijeka. Jednostavno, fino je.

----------


## Kaae

Ma, vise pricam o nekoj opsesiji da dijete mora piti XY casa mlijeka na dan. Ne mora. Naravno da, ako nema alergije na mlijeko ili problema s laktozom, nema nikakvog pametnog razloga da radis snenokle na vodi (ako je to uopce moguce, haha).

----------


## jelena.O

Eto moj ima sedam godina i od kad je prestao cicat, popije samo do dva djeci rizling mlijeka uz doručak. 
Za snenokle ti treba obavezno i jaja, pa i to skoro neće jest

----------


## LolaMo

Zakaj sad ne jaja? 
Pa na drugoj temi meni rekli DA jaja (a internet potvrdio)!
I ja uvela jaja bebaču od 10 mjeseci

----------


## VeraM

> Eto moj ima sedam godina i od kad je prestao cicat, popije samo do dva djeci rizling mlijeka uz doručak. 
> Za snenokle ti treba obavezno i jaja, pa i to skoro neće jest


Ako se ovo odnosi na mene, mala imal alergiju na jaja, valjda je jelena to mislila. 
Ma nekako mi se čini da sve manje i kraće siše, da polako sama smanjuje količinu mljeka. Već par dana siše samo jednu siku prije spavanja, a ne obe. I noću mi se čini da manje traži. Obično je mogu smiriti maženjem, sve rjeđe mi je potrebno podojiti ju da se smiri. A i lagano počinje malko (ali samo malko) bolje jesti. Tako da me zanima ako uskoro sama izbaci dojenje, dakle da ne pametujem nego ponuditi joj šalicu mlijeka za doručak, jer i ja to pijem ujutro. A u jaslicama će za doručak bit mlijeko sigurno. Nema alergiju na mlijeko iz tetreapaka, probali i sve o.k.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Zakaj sad ne jaja? 
> Pa na drugoj temi meni rekli DA jaja (a internet potvrdio)!
> I ja uvela jaja bebaču od 10 mjeseci


Jelena kaže to za svoje dijete. Alergično je.

----------


## LolaMo

Aha!
Žimku sad.

----------


## Jadranka

I ja cu za mjesec i koji dan na posao. Malisan jos uvijek dosta sise i moj je dojam da mu je moje mlijeko velik i vazan dio prehrane. Makar mu i dohrana dosta dobro ide. Kad krenem radit nece me bit kuci oko 9 sati u komadu. Cini mi kao losa ideja odjednom ga ostavit na toliko vremena bez njemu znacajnog izvora kalorija. Izdajat se ne zelim. Pitam se jel mu bolje davat neko adaptirano mlijeko za starije od godinu dana ili obicno kravlje mlijeko (koje voli)? Dojit planiram i dalje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Adaptirano je koliko ja razumijem kravlje, samo sa dodanim svim onim što kravljem nedostaje. Ako si možete priuštiti možda bolje adaptirano, ako ne, kravlje nije bauk.

----------


## Beti3

> I ja cu za mjesec i koji dan na posao. Malisan jos uvijek dosta sise i moj je dojam da mu je moje mlijeko velik i vazan dio prehrane. Makar mu i dohrana dosta dobro ide. Kad krenem radit nece me bit kuci oko 9 sati u komadu. Cini mi kao losa ideja odjednom ga ostavit na toliko vremena bez njemu znacajnog izvora kalorija. Izdajat se ne zelim. Pitam se jel mu bolje davat neko adaptirano mlijeko za starije od godinu dana ili obicno kravlje mlijeko (koje voli)? Dojit planiram i dalje.


Mlijeko uopće nije značajan izvor kalorija. Čak suprotno  :Smile: 

Jednogodišnjaku mlijeko više nije bitno, on može jesti skoro svu uobičajenu hranu.
Ako misliš da ne može bez bočice, može mu onaj koji ga čuva dati bočicu mlijeka, adaptiranog ili običnog, sasvim je sporedno, ali bebi posve svejedno dobije to mlijeko ili ne, ako inače dovoljno jede.
 Kad budete dome, dat ćeš mu sisati i to je dovoljno

----------


## Kaae

Jednogodisnjaku je majcino mlijeko svakako vazno, ali ne na nacin na koji je to u prvoj godini, kad se smatra glavnom hranom - znaci moze bez njega u vrijeme razdvojenosti, ako se inace normalno hrani. Kravlje mlijeko je nevazno, kao takvo, ali ako dijete voli i zeli jesti, nema razloga da ne bude dio djetetove prehrane, u bilo kojem obliku.

Adaptirano mlijeko za djecu stariju od godine dana je totalna marketinska besmislica. Djeca koja konzumiraju AD mogu slobodno nastaviti s onim "za bebe" i nakon prvog rodjendana, ako im iz nekog razloga treba. Sto se boce tice, dijete koje je dojilo godinu dana svakako i apsolutno ne treba bocicu mlijeka, ili bocicu opcenito. Ne moras mu uopce davati ni kravlje dok te nema. Kalcija ima i u drugoj hrani.

----------


## Jadranka

Evo kako ja razmisljam i otkud moje pitanje.

Malisan u tih 9 sati sise sigurno 5-6-7 puta. Neka od tih sisanja traju samo pola minute il cak i krace, a neka (narocito ona uz uspavljivanje i spavanje) po desetak minuta. Pojma nemam koliko on popije u tom vremenu, al s obzirom na to da je jako velik i moze dobro povuc, recimo da popije pola litre. To nije zanemariva kolicina ni kalorija ni vrijednih hranjivih sastojaka. Cini mi se, intuitivno, lose to mu naglo oduzeti i ocekovati da sve to nadoknadi iz krute hrane. Krutu hranu je dobro prihvatio i dobro jede. Al opet, cini mi se da nije isto popit pola litre mlijeka uz sve obroke i pojest jedan dodatni tanjur tjestenine ili cega vec... posebno, ako je dijete neuceno da solidan dio hrane dobiva iz mlijeka. 

Bocicu nema, tj.ima, al uopce ne kuzi kako se na nju sise, pa mu je ne bi ni davala.

----------


## Beti3

Nadoknaditi ce sve to iz hrane, bez brige. Tvoje mlijeko mu je dobrodoslo, ali potpuno nebitno za rast i razvoj. 
Da me se krivo ne shvati, majcino mlijeko je najbolja stvar za bebu, ali jednogodisnjaku nije neophodno, dapace, bolje je da jede normalnu, uobicajenu hranu, nego samo mlijeko. Podoj ujutro i navecer je sasvim dovoljan, vise radi mazenja, a najmanje radi hranjivosti i potrebe za mlijekom.

Nije isto popiti pola l mlijeka, nego pojesti tanjur hrane, od tanjura hrane ce se najesti i dobiti hranjive tvari, a od mlijeka nece dovoljno ni jedno ni drugo. Naravno, kada se radi o zdravom djetetu, starijem od godine dana, koje dobro jede kvalitetnu hranu.
Dojenje i dalje ima svoju svrhu, ali nije neophodno.
A kravlje mlijeko moze piti, ali i ne mora dok te nema doma. Naprosto nije bitno.

----------


## Kaae

Beti, s obzirom na silne godine provedene na forumu, postoji li ikakva mogucnost da pocnes postovati cinjenicu da postoje savjetnice za dojenje koje su stalno u edukaciji i raspolazu relevantnim i suvremenim informacijama o dojenju?

Dojenje u drugoj godini zivota ima nutritivnu, imunolosku i emotivnu vrijednost. Naravno da dijete nece ovisiti samo i iskljucivo o mlijeku, ali ovo sto pises nije istina. Ne, dojenje starijeg djeteta nije neophodno, ali nije ni nutritivno bezvrijedno. Naprotiv.

Naravno da ljudi mogu biti odvojeni od djeteta u toj dobi jednostavnije i lakse nego od novorodjenceta, ali nije istina da je dojenje zanemarivo.

----------


## Beti3

Kaae, nas dvije smo od riječi do riječi napisale posve iste stvari u postovima. Nema razlike u mom i tvom stavu koji su izrečeni u ova dva posta.

Probaj čitati ono što piše, bez da gledaš nick. Vidjet ćeš da ćeš pročitati kako treba, tj. kako je napisano, ako ne budeš znala da je pisala mrska Beti3.

A savjetnice se izuzetno rijetko javljaju na forumu. Jedna mama već 12 dana čeka odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Pojede on tanjur necega za rucak, nije to problem. Problem je u tome sto smatram (a mozda i grijesim) da naglo oduzimanje odredjenog izvora hrane koji je zmacajan nije dobro.Dugorocno ne smatram da mora pit mlijeko izmedju obroka. Al prec s pola litre na nula u 9 sati mi ne djeluje kao najbolja opcija. Po svemu sudeci probat cemo s ad pa vidit kako ide   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Jadranka, napravi onako kako ti mislis da je najbolje
Slozi mu ad ili daj kravlje, al probaj bez bocice, ako bi je uopce htio
Nek mu daju u salici/casi pa ako hoce - nek pije
Ili daj jogurt, ili neki drugi mlijecni obrok

----------


## Jadranka

Necu bocicu - ne kuzi on to uopce  :Wink:  pije iz kljunasice il case. Ma da, ja bi mu ostavila da pije, ako zeli. A, ako ne zeli nikom nista.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jadranka, ja se slažem s tobom. To nije mala razlika. Na tvom mjestu bih dala djetetu mlijeko. Svaka dodatna kalorija u tom uzrastu je dobrodošla.

Beti, ti si meni simpa, a opet vidim da nisi pisala isto ko Kaae. Chill i pročitaj ponovo.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Svakako nisi pisala sto i ja, Beti. 

Jadranka, ako ce u vrijeme razdvojenosti dijete biti starije od godinu dana, nemoj uvoditi AD. Skupo je i bespotrebno. Ako ti izdajanje ide, radije izdoji za jedan obrok dnevno (u neko doba) pa ga polako navikavaj na drugaciji rezim prehrane, ili slobodno daj neki drugi mlijecni obrok, ako mislis da mu je to jako nutritivno bitno dok te nema. Uzmi samo punomasne mlijecne proizvode. Uz to se pripremi na mogucnost da ce sisati puno vise u vrijeme kad ste skupa, da nadoknadi sto mu fali. To je ok, ako je tebi ok. Ako nije, postavi granice. 

Inace, tesko je reci, ako nisi izdajala i nudila izdojeno svo ovo vrijeme, koliko kolicinski popije preko dana. Vjerojatno nije pola litre, vec manje, osim ako mu to dnevno dojenje nije bilo jedino (a nije). 

Pogledaj ovo, ima puno korisnih informacija o prehrani nakon 12 mjeseci: http://kellymom.com/nutrition/starti...toddler-foods/

----------


## Kaae

[QUOTE=Beti3;2999712]Nadoknaditi ce sve to iz hrane, bez brige. Tvoje mlijeko mu je dobrodoslo, ali potpuno nebitno za rast i razvoj. [/quit]

Ukratko, provjerene informacije glase ovako:

U drugoj godini dojenja (12-23 mjeseca), količina od 448 ml majčinog mlijeka donosi djetetu:  

29% od ukupnih potreba za energijom43% od ukupnih potreba za proteinima36% od ukupnih potreba za kalcijem75% od ukupnih potreba za vitaminom A76% od ukupnih potreba za folnom kiselinom94% od ukupnih potreba za vitaminom B1260% od ukupnih potreba za vitaminom C

Dalje mi se ne da secirati post.

----------


## BusyBee

> A savjetnice se izuzetno rijetko javljaju na forumu. Jedna mama već 12 dana čeka odgovor


Kaae je savjetnica i vrlo aktivna na forumu, i Laumi, kako nas nema. Možda je propušteno nešto vidjeti, ali nenamjerno.

----------

